
What books are on Palantir's reading list - marginalcodex
As per this article, Palantir gives their new employees a reading list - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thebaffler.com&#x2F;salvos&#x2F;improv-da<p>The two books listed in the article are: The Looming Tower: Al-Qaeda and the Road to 9&#x2F;11 and Impro: Improvisation and the Theatre.<p>Does anybody know the others?<p>Thanks
======
curiouscat321
Depends heavily on the role. It's all optional reading too.

